# Whoopsies, they got me.



## DangerDave

Yesterday on the teal opener my friends and I were hunting on state land , first time hunting teal, and got in a bit of trouble. I shot a few juvenile woodies which I mistaked for teal (Google it and tell me you wouldn't too). The week before I scouted that land and saw hundreds of them spook out of that pond so I figured they were migratory teal and resident woodies woulda been the last thing I would have thought. Anyways they got attempt, and I got a take ticket. They also had unplugged shotguns, which I can understand eventra though they only had 3 in their guns. And I had 5 8 shot dove loads in my bag left over from dove hunting that the warden seems fit to give me an M4 over. Does anyone know what the fines will be from these charges?


----------



## Rabbeye

You are lucky that these are only state charges and not federal as well. Any waterfowl violation can be a duel violations, meaning you have both state and federal fines/punishment. I have no idea what you looking at as far as fines, probably $500 plus when it is all said and done. You are also lucky that you don't loose hunting privileges. 

There are lots of rules when it comes to waterfowl hunting and it is your responsibility to know those laws. Basics like having a gun plugged, shooting times, no lead shells with you, etc. etc. most importantly is being able to id ducks since you can only kill 1 of some species and obviously during teal season you can only kill teal. 

I have hunted ducks for almost 40 years and can Id Ducks on the wing, so to you answer your question, no I would have not made that mistake and most other waterfowlers with experience wouldn't have either. Teal look nothing like woodies or in mature woodies on the wing, fly totally different even if size is close to a immature woodie. Bottom line if you are not sure what your shooting at don't shoot and if your honest you weren't sure. 

Ignorance, and in this case carelessness as well, in no excuse to break the law.


----------



## garhtr

I hope your joking. A few{how many??} juvenile wood ducks, Carrying lead shot, guns unplugged. 
Wow---- I doubt that the fines will be high enough !
Good Luck.


----------



## Weekender#1

I would think you would be getting federal citations in the mail to follow up the state citations. Good Luck, duck hunting is tough and not just shooting a bird out of the air. We always yell "teal" but none of us has ever shot a single shell towards them as we do not know what the heck is flying. Once general season opens I just target the poor ol' Woody on the creeks here and maybe a mallard or two. I would like to once target the off shore ducks on Erie but will take a guide with me when that happens.


----------



## viper1

Well sounds like some one needs to learn more before jumping in. Federal fines can be really bad. Learning what and how to hunt is a responsibility. And if you cant identify positively you don't shoot. Lead shot? Been legal for years and all over all media. Sounds like you need to do a lot of reading and think about going with a seasoned hunter to teach you. And yes most duck hunters can tell rather quickly what they are.


----------



## DangerDave

Well I have only been waterfowl hunting for 3 years, mostly just targeted goose though. Figured I'd get into duck hunting this year. When I was scouting I saw hundreds of these all over the place, noticed the color and they're speed and size and figured oh those must be teal, havnt ever heard of large numbers of resident woodies either so I had assumed that I was shooting at teal all morning. I wasn't just shooting at anything that flies and figuring out later what it was. I was convinced what I was shooting at was teal. Lesson learned I guess, Just wondering if anyone knew the fines


----------



## DangerDave

The lead shot was leftover from dove in the bottom of my bag, im well aware it's illegal to use on fowl. I didn't even know I had any in there untill he searched my bag


----------



## fishingful

I have 2 bags one for ducks and one for dove so I won't have that happen. Had a budy get a ticket yesterday for shooting 5 min early. That ticket was 120 bucks. His little brother actualy shot but he took it because he is a teenager.

Make sure that you have your stamp signed and hip. Heard someone got tickets for that too. I have let ducks fly by just to make sure I am legal. If you don't know what it is don't shoot.


----------



## turkey guy 88

Your lucky if you don't lose your license people need to really read the rules and regs before hitting the field. I mean that's why they give them to you when you purchase your stamps at the store. As for properly identifying ducks I highly recommend a bird book when first getting into waterfowl. We were all new to it at one time and that book was a big help when I got into it and also surround yourself with some seasoned duck hunters


----------



## freyedknot

teal fly twice as fast as woodies. when you think its time to shoot ,your way late brotha. sounds like you were at pikeral creek in #15 by the tree line,or the lake next to the flooded timber on the main rd. # 12 i believe.


----------



## supercanoe

Wow. All kinds of violations in this thread.


----------



## fishingful

freyedknot said:


> teal fly twice as fast as woodies. when you think its time to shoot ,your way late brotha. sounds like you were at pikeral creek in #15 by the tree line,or the lake next to the flooded timber on the main rd. # 12 i believe.


Not me but people I know. I was supposed to go but had to work.


----------



## sherman51

sounds like the op is really getting slammed on here for making some newby mistakes. I will say if you can just mail the fines in without going to court it might be a good idea. if the judge looks at illegal hunters like the guys on here your in big trouble.
sherman


----------



## Overwatchmike

I would think that after you shot the first one you would've realized that you weren't shooting Teal? Okay maybe after the 2nd one? I can understand having a lead shell or 2 that you forgot about, I've accidentally done it myself. I rarely ever take the plug out of my shotguns, after 3 shots if you haven't killed what you're shooting at its too far away anyways. 

Just get in the habit of preparing your stuff the night before and go thru everything! Teal and woodies fly differently and if you're in question then DO NOT shoot. First thing they teach in hunter safety courses is to always ID your target before shooting.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Amazing that they didnt confiscate your gear and do more. 
I have that feeling that you may be paying a couple thousand in fines, I dont remember seeing the fines as cheap.
ID of a game animal is very important, spend time (if they dont revoke your license that is) observing your game learning its different flight patterns, and memorizing it. It seems like they are letting you off sort of easy, you'd do well not to make such a mistake again.


----------



## Carpn

If this isn't a tounge in check joke post then ya ought to step away from waterfowl hunting . I just don't understand how ya could shoot multiple woodies mistaking em for teal.


----------



## kayak1979

This is like shooting a couple bald eagles mistaking them for ruddy ducks! LOL


----------



## LazyBones

My son and his friends was out last year and got a ticket for littering.they breasted their birds out leaving the wings attached and everything else behind and some empty shot shells and gave them a ticket for littering. $$$$$ They will not do that anymore.


----------



## rutty

I would hope the fine is pretty good to teach everyone involved a lesson. If you don't know what the bird is flying you shouldn't be shooting at it. And not following all the other laws as well is a huge issue. If they let you go on a low/no fine what are teaching our children? That like shooting a swan thinking it was a snow geese, you have to be able to identify your target before you pull the trigger.


----------



## beaver

Where are you from man? I would be willing to take you out a few times and teach you the ropes if you're close. Bird ID is one of the most important things you need to know before hitting the swamps. It isn't hard to tell the difference in wood ducks and teal. I think you need to spend some time with a veteran hunter before venturing out alone again.


----------



## Whaler

I'll be reading about you later in the Cuffs and collars section of the Ohio Outdoor News.


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Yea, you're probably gonna get whacked pretty hard. For good reason. Expect some pretty stiff fines and loss of gear/privileges is likely as well. I got checked by wardens when I was just out fishing around public hunting waters. They're very strict this time of year.


----------



## kayak1979

Whaler said:


> I'll be reading about you later in the Cuffs and collars section of the Ohio Outdoor News.


I actually think this post is a joke. I'm not really sure why anyone would blatantly post online all of the regulations that they broke.


----------



## ldrjay

Why would anyone even take a plug out of a gun? The only time any plugs are out of mine is to clean them. I wont whip a dead horse and bash but suck it up buttercup. Learn your lesson and move on. Stick to goose bud.


----------



## beaver

ldrjay said:


> Why would anyone even take a plug out of a gun? The only time any plugs are out of mine is to clean them. I wont whip a dead horse and bash but suck it up buttercup. Learn your lesson and move on. Stick to goose bud.


I've often wondered the same thing. Why on earth do you ever need more than three shells while hunting? If you didn't hit it the first three shots, you're just wasting ammo.


----------



## fishwendel2

fishingful said:


> I have 2 bags one for ducks and one for dove so I won't have that happen. Had a budy get a ticket yesterday for shooting 5 min early. That ticket was 120 bucks. His little brother actualy shot but he took it because he is a teenager.
> 
> Make sure that you have your stamp signed and hip. Heard someone got tickets for that too. I have let ducks fly by just to make sure I am legal. If you don't know what it is don't shoot.


Are you saying someone broke the law but someone else was the "fall guy" and you want to publicize this?


----------



## KaGee

I think the guy got the message. Now it's just piling on. Time to move on.


----------

